# too much progesterone?



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Maz

Thanks for the lovely message on the Peer support thread, really appreciate it  

Got a 'professional' question for you!!

I've been prescribed Crinone 8% progesterone gel for the 2ww - think its the new protocol at ERI.  Its a once a day application, as was wondering if I could also use a pessary at night for extra progesterone (got some left over from previous cycle stil in date).  Just doesn't feel right having the gel once a day, compared to 6 cycles with pessaries twice a day!  

Would this give me too much progesterone?  Although as I've had implantation problems in the past, I was wondering if that would be a good thing?

DrT has also given me Clexane for this cycle - throwing everything at it this time!  But was wondering of I should take a baby aspirin as well - he said I could if I wanted, but there's no evidence for it either way.  Typical DrT answer!!

Any advice would be great.

Can't believe Lily is nearly 1!!
Dxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi D,

Sorry been away for weekend and only on mobile. Lost a long reply this morning as I tried to post it grrrrrrrr     so have had to wait until I could got some free time on laptop   Anyway....

Hope 2ww going well      (as well as they ever do   ) Got everything crossed for you   Interested to hear that ERI using Crinone now? Are they still giving uterogestan too? Unlikely to get too much progesterone if you use both so no harm done if you decide to use the peassaries too. Only thing I can think of though is that the gel is designed to stick to vaginal wall and slowly release progesterone over 3 days, so not sure if adding a pessary in there would disturbe the gel and affect absorption? Could always use the back route for the pessary 

As Dr T says the jury/evidence is still a bit grey in terms of aspirin but again no harm so you could use both together; plenty of other FFs use these together in 2ww and into first tri. Usual dose is 75mg with food in morning. Just be aware that get increased side effects if you take both together, increased risk of prolonged bleeding and bad bruises if you knock yourself.

Hope this helps  Will be stalking you as usual for news     

Much love
Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Maz

Thanks for your reply - has put my mind at ease, as had been using the pessaries too!  But will use back door from now on! Not been given anything else to take, so they have?

Hadn't taken the aspirin as well.  Been a bit light headed every now and again, so not sure if thats a side effect of the Clexane, or just one of my loopy side effects  .  Is this normal with Clexane, and do you think aspirin would make it worse?  

Sooo many questions - you'd think I'd be used to this by now!   

Feel free to stalk, our thread's a bit quiet just now, so would be good to have some support from old cycle buddies  

Big hugs
Dxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi D,

Not sure what light headedness would be? It's not a recognised side effect of clexane. Don't think taking the aspirin would have any further effect so should be fine if you decide to take it. Hope everything else goes smoothly on 2ww     Will pop in to old thread for a catch up soon 

Lots of love
Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Hun

Really appreciate your advice.  Think I'll wait until test result before thnking about aspirin.

Hoping the dizziness is a good sign, according to the 'symptoms that ended up with BFP's' thread!

Take care
Dxx


----------

